# OK, I'll DEFINETLY keep the USPc - 9mm



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I took my mother to the range today - she only fired a handgun 1x before, over a year ago. Now, she wants to take the concealed weapon class, so I am giving her lessons. That started out terrible, but she got really good towards the end.

Anyway - on to my point... I sold a Glock 34 recently to buy an AR. My USPc - I've always shot low with this gun. I can't get any consistency. I have benched the gun before, and it shoots fine. So, it is me. Although, when I let most people try it, they always shoot low with it too. And, on many other forums, I see this issue come up. Something about the design. I don't do this w/ the fullsize USP - only the compact.

Anyway, I was really figuring on selling the USPc too, and then I could get the AR immediately, and also buy an Eotech right away too.

Well, I took the USPc to the range today - and I shot it the best I have ever shot it. Did great with it. Almost as well as my P99.

I assume this happened for one of either 2 reasons... Either the gun KNEW I was gonna sell it if it didn't perform well today  - OR, my mind was focused on helping my mom shoot, so I really wasn't too worried about my own shooting. Usually, I am excited to be at the range, and wasn't that way today.

Whatever the reason, I'm definetly gonna keep the gun - although I'll bet that now that I have decided, I will probably start shooting low with it again the NEXT time I take it to the range :lol: :lol:


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

rayer:


----------

